# Arcadia D3 fluorescent UV tube - help!!



## sweetpepper (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all - really hoping you can help! I received a delivery of items today for my new vivarium for my bearded dragon who is arriving next week (v.excited!!). I ordered an Arcadia D3+ UV tube which, for some stupid reason, I assumed came with fittings. Obviously it hasn't so I've been taking a look on some of the pet supplies websites for fittings and I'm getting a little confused (nothing new there!!). There seems to a Dry Vivarium controller and another one from Arcadia which is called a "controller with plug and socket lamp leads" - there's also a large variety of pins and clips and stuff. What exactly do I need??!!


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

you can use either. but the one which has plug and socket lamp leads is better. this compirses of a small plug in the leads which goes to your bulbs. so you can drill a smaller hole in your viv to put the plug thought rather than trying to fit the hole cup which goes over the bulb. 

hope this makes sense.


----------



## sweetpepper (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you so much - that's a great help!!


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

glad it helped. and hope it made sense. i actually bought one of them types but they sent me the wrong one. so rather than sending it back, i simply cut the leads myself and put my own connectors on it. however its good to be resonably competant with electric before doing this.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, do you still need help? Both models do the same job for T8 lamps, one is IP64 or splash proof and the plug and socket is IP67 or waterproof and has detachable lamp leads. This is great for damp to wet enclosures and is easily fitted as the lamp leads unplug. 

Please don't try to cut the leads as we give a 5 year guarantee and doing this would invalidate it.

Good luck

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products.


----------



## sweetpepper (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi John - think I've done it thanks!! And me cutting wires?? I'm the most likely person in the world to electrocute myself let alone invalidate a guarantee!!:lol2:


----------

